# Gợi Ý 3 Khu Vui Chơi Độc Đáo, Chắc Chắn Bé Sẽ Thích Mê!



## thien_nguyen (27/3/20)

Ba mẹ thường không biết đưa bé đi đâu vào cuối tuần thì bài viết này có thể là một gợi ý nhỏ cho ba mẹ nè. Dưới đây là 3 Khu vui chơi đang “HOT” nhất hiện nay được các bé yêu thích, ba mẹ cùng xem nhé nhé!    

*Khu vui chơi Funny Land*
Địa chỉ: 60A Trường Sơn, Q.Tân Bình, Tp.HCM
Giá vé: 20.000 – 40.000
Funny Land là khu vui chơi trong nhà bao gồm các trò chơi liên hoàn, vẽ tranh, tô tượng, xếp hình logo với màu sắc đáng yêu dễ thương, nhằm kích thích sự phát triển toàn diện cho bé. Ngoài ra, không gian rộng vui nhộn sẽ khiến bé thích thú và tạo môi trường cho bé tập giao tiếp với các bạn xung quanh. Ở đây, ba mẹ có thể sử dụng dịch vụ trông hộ bé để ba mẹ có thêm thời mua sắm cho gia đình.



​

*Khu vui chơi Apple Kids Club*
Địa chỉ: 1058 Nguyễn Văn Linh, P. Tân Phong, Q.7, Tp.HCM
Giá vé: 80.000 – 100.000
Apple Kids Club nằm trên tầng 4 Vivo City, là trung tâm thương mại lớn nhất nhì HCM. Với không gian rộng cùng với các trò chơi thử thách sức khỏe, trí tuệ như: khu nhà gạch, khu thử thách, nhà cát, nhà liên hoàn, nhà bóng chắc chắn sẽ giúp bé có những trải nghiệm thú vị khi chơi đùa. Ngoài ra, ba mẹ cũng có thể chơi cùng bé, giúp tình cảm gia đình ngày càng gắn kết hơn.



​

*Khu vui chơi KizCiti*
Địa chỉ: Khu công viên Khánh Hội, Đường số 48, Phường 5, Quận 4, Hồ Chí Minh
Giá vé: 180.000 – 220.000
Với phong cách vui chơi kết hợp hướng nghiệp, KizCiti chắc chắn là một lựa chọn không thể bỏ qua cho ba mẹ. KizCiti là khu vui chơi thành phố hướng nghiệp đầu tiên và duy nhất tại Việt Nam kết hợp hoàn chỉnh giữa các mô hình hướng nghiệp và các hoạt động thể thao, giải trí dưới nước. Giáo trình phát triển tư duy cùng với thiết bị vui chơi an toàn cho bé từ 3 – 15 tuổi, sẽ là nơi bé có thể thỏa sức khám phá mong muốn bản thân của mình, được “hóa thân” vào một số ngành nghề yêu thích để trở thành những “công dân” gương mẫu của KizCity.



​Trên đây là 3 gợi ý nhỏ giúp ba mẹ có thêm sự lựa chọn cho gia đình vào dịp cuối tuần này. Chắc chắn điều đầu tiên là sự yêu thích của bé và sau đó sẽ là tình cảm gia đình vun đắp vẹn tròn hơn, ba mẹ thử ngay nhé.


----------

